# Ubuntu 9.04 Bildwiederholfrequenz zu niedrig, Konfig zurücksetzen ?



## AngryByte (27. April 2009)

*Ubuntu 9.04 Bildwiederholfrequenz zu niedrig, Konfig zurücksetzen ?*

Hallo,

ich hab grad das neue Ubuntu mit aktuellem nvidia Treiber installiert, konnte aber nicht mehr als 75Hz für meinen CRT in den Menüs auswählen (der Standardtreiber hat blöderweise beide angeschlossenen CRTs erkannt und nur für den falschen 85Hz angeboten - den habe ich jetzt aber abgesteck). Deshalb habe ich jetzt lange an der xorg.conf rumgebastelt, aber es hat sich nichts verändert, nur daß jetzt eigentlich nichts mehr drin steht, bis auf die Überschriften (weil ich sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg versucht habe, was leider nicht mehr geht).

Kann mir jemand bitte sagen, wie ich aus dem Schlamassel wieder rauskomme, die Bildschirmtreiber wieder auf Originalzustand zurücksetzen kann und dann 85Hz hinbekomme ?


----------



## Bauer87 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04 Bildwiederholfrequenz zu niedrig, Konfig zurücksetzen ?*

Den Originalzustand bekommst du über "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", aber das hast du ja schon gemacht. Wenn es nicht drin steht, kannst du in der Section "Device" noch die Zeile Driver "nvidia" hinzufügen (oder Driver "nv" für den Standardtreiber, aber der sollte normalerweise eh geladen werden.
Ansonsten lies dir mal durch, was "man xorg.conf" dir so erzählt. Da steht echt alles, was man da so einstellen kann.


----------



## AngryByte (30. April 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04 Bildwiederholfrequenz zu niedrig, Konfig zurücksetzen ?*

Danke für den Tipp, Bauer87, ich werd mich mal einlesen.


----------



## AngryByte (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04 Bildwiederholfrequenz zu niedrig, Konfig zurücksetzen ?*

So, falls noch jemand verzweifelt danach sucht, ich habs hingekriegt:

In der Section "Device" habe ich Option "UseEdidFreqs" "no" eingefügt, das ist bei nvidia Karten manchmal nötig. Zusammen mit den richtigen Werten bei HorizSync ... - ... und VertRefresh ... - ...  in der Section "Monitor" läuft es endlich wie es soll.


----------

